# confused over transducers for Simrad



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

With that unit you can have two transducers. A Navico 3 in 1 would be a good choice at around $200 for a single transducer. If you want to go big, I recommend a high/wide CHIRP transducer as you mention. You can get a high/wide CHIRP in-hull or through-hull. I have an in-hull and it works great. Mine is an Airmar M285HW. It is not inexpensive but will be excellent for the fishing it seems you want to do. Personally, I would not add the second head unit unless you get another Simrad and network them in a NEMA 2000 set-up. If you have the $ I'd go with the two transducers I've mentioned. You will not regret the Simrad and the ability to read FMT which Garmin products do not.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

If I don't do the Garmin, I'm thinking of going with the Structure Scan 3D hub and transducer instead of the Acrtive Imaging 3-1. I really like seeing structure and fish in 3D and in relation to the boat position better than normal side scan or scrolling sonar.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I ended up ordering the Simrd Structure Scan 3D hub and transducer, and foregoing the Garmin for now. We'll see how this works out but I will still need to add a transducer for deep water.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

On my offshore boat I have multiple displays, and the 3D module also acts an an interface hub.










And the all in one side scan gives good images when looking for rocky botton areas.










On my little skiff I use the same display head with a shoot thru the hull transducer, since it is protected in very shallow water.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had the structure scan xdcr mounted on the transom and the old school 80/200 sonar puck epoxied in the bilge of my Vantage for my HDS7 touch. Worked like a charm and once I learned to read the side scan it was very cool at the jetties and the couple times I made a run out to the close in oil rigs. 
My new sled won't go offshore but I paired an Airmar SS60 thru hull xdcr with a NSS7 evo3. You cannot beat a thru hull xdcr for sensitivity when running. I also don't like big transom mount transducers, especially since my EVOx doesn't have sponsons to somewhat protect that hockey stick like my Vantage did.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

I’m looking for a shoot through transducer option for my EVOx. Is there a spot in the bilge area with no core? 

I’ve got a total scan now and it doesn’t maintain a fix on the bottom very well.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

jesseflyangler said:


> I’m looking for a shoot through transducer option for my EVOx. Is there a spot in the bilge area with no core?


I can't help with the Evo but I learned my Egret does have a 5" diameter area in the bilge with no core this purpose. I'm 75% sure I located it but not confident enough to purchase and install an an-hull transducer yet. It is not easy for me to reach.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

rcbrower said:


> I have an in-hull and it works great. Mine is an Airmar M285HW. It is not inexpensive but will be excellent for the fishing it seems you want to do. .


Did you install the M285HW or have someone do it? I'm wondering if it's a DIY task.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I installed it. Had to R&R some bait tank plumbing and it was a tight fit but it came out fine. It’s a large transducer but to me the high wide is the best choice for inshore.

My Maverick has a place for an in hull. If I would have needed to remove core that would have been very difficult and I would have used a thru hull.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

rcbrower said:


> View attachment 143234
> It’s a large transducer but to me the high wide is the best choice for inshore. If I would have needed to remove core that would have been very difficult and I would have used a thru hull.


I think that is the issue I'm going to have. I haven't measured the area that has no core but I'm told "it's about 5" in diameter" and Airmar's dimensions for the outer housing are 6.75". I'm not cutting out core from inside the bilge and dealing with that. I know the actual transducer floating inside the outer housing is smaller than 5" but that seems risky spending time, effort, and money to have it not work right.

The smaller, less powerful in-hulls would be no problem but between a 300W or 600W in-hull vs a 1Kw thru-hull I think I would go thru-hull.

Airmar states the B175HW is a low-profile flush mount thru-hull that can sit on a trailer bunk, which it likely would.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> I think that is the issue I'm going to have. I haven't measured the area that has no core but I'm told "it's about 5" in diameter" and Airmar's dimensions for the outer housing are 6.75". I'm not cutting out core from inside the bilge and dealing with that. I know the actual transducer floating inside the outer housing is smaller than 5" but that seems risky spending time, effort, and money to have it not work right.
> 
> The smaller, less powerful in-hulls would be no problem but between a 300W or 600W in-hull vs a 1Kw thru-hull I think I would go thru-hull.
> 
> Airmar states the B175HW is a low-profile flush mount thru-hull that can sit on a trailer bunk, which it likely would.


The area with no core is the entire depressed area in the bilge at the plug. Put the transducer an inch or two in front of the bilge pump.


----------

